# GEHT DAS? - Nur eine Frage! (Printer Port direkt ansteuern?)



## Skipy (1. Jun 2005)

Hi!
Die Idee ist folgende:
Wir wollen ein Relai steuern. Das Gerätchen haben wir. Wir dachten, das wir das über den Printer Port machen. Lässt sich der PrinterPort mit Java ansteuern? Wenn ja, kann man auch einzeln sagen, wo "0" und wo "1" anliegen soll???

Die geleiche Frage habe ich zum Ethernet! Geht das auch da? Oder bekomme ich da ärger, da ich kein kein Protokoll verwende sondern nur einzelne Bits schicke?????


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
viele Grüße,
Skipy


Ps.: Meint ihr es ist möglich (wenn das alles geht), übers Internet nun dieses Relai anzusteuern?


----------



## Zilchinger (1. Jun 2005)

Hi Skipy,

für den Parallelport und COMPort gibt es von Sun eine API,
schau mal hier:
http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/index.jsp

Ob das mit Ethernet so einfach geht, weiß ich nicht,
man könnte sich überlegen dafür RMI zu nutzen. Damit lassen sich Methoden auf anderen Rechnern aufrufen.
Wahrscheinlich ist das aber alles nicht so einfach, wegen der Firewalls. Aber für RMI gibt es auch ne Menge Tutorials, schau Dich mal bei Google um


----------



## Skipy (1. Jun 2005)

Vielen Dank, fürs Erste!


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jun 2005)

In Zukunft bitte aussagekräftigen Titel verwenden, Danke.


----------



## Skipy (1. Jun 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Zukunft bitte aussagekräftigen Titel verwenden, Danke.


SCHON ERLEDIGT -> Dank "editieren" kein Problem *lol*
Viele Grüße,
Skipy


----------

